# Brownie/Girl Scout Dues?



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

How much per week (or per meeting, or please explain how often they pay) do your girls pay for dues for their Brownie or Girl Scout troop? Just trying to get an idea....
(When I was a girl, we paid .25 each week, but that was back in the day, y'know?)


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

I answered "other." I am a Daisy leader, and we charged $45 for the year (which will work out to about 12 meetings since we got a late start). However, we are a new troop, with no cookie money from last year. Also, the dues covered the cost of the uniform and insignia, which all told, will run over $30. So although the dues seem high, I am working with less than a dollar per girl per meeting for craft supplies and incidentals. We didn't even buy the girls books this year in order to save money.

Compared to the other activities my dsd has done, Girl Scouts has been on the cheap end for what she gets out of it. I did also tell parents about the Grants for Girls program - our council is willing to provide money for dues or uniforms for girls whose families cannot afford it. I am pretty sure that this is available nationally.


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks!

Ours is a new troop, too. We just went with sashes, and girls own clothes (brown for brownies, khaki pants and white tops for GS) and parents bought books if they wanted (although as you said assistance is available from the council).
We are really looking forward to getting our cookie money!


----------



## KalamazooMom (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm a Brownie Leader. We just charge dues at the beginning of the year. This year I think it was $25 per girl. That really just covers the try-its and the craft supplies. People do have to pay for other activities that we do that cost money.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

Let's see -- at the beginning of the year I paid for the uniform stuff, the national dues (I think they were $10?), and another $20 I think for local dues. But then I've also paid for various events that we've done as well. Overall though, its probably the cheapest thing that my kids do, so I don't have any complaints with the money.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I don't have a daughter, but I voted $1 which is weekly dues for the Junior troop I lead. That covers our snacks, badges and insignia, troop copy of every handbook, photocopying paperwork, and supplies like markers and glue and first-aid kit. Cookie money pays for most of our activities; if we're doing something really expensive, or if we're running low on funds in the late winter before cookie sale, we ask girls to pay part of the cost of activities.

Girls in my troop buy their own vest or sash or apply for council financial aid that buys them. As of last year, the Girl Scout uniform is white top and khaki pants/skirt, so I tell girls if they don't already have these items to look for them whenever they're getting new clothes. I encourage girls to get their own copies of the handbooks, but if they don't have them they can borrow the troop copy.


----------



## suabel (May 24, 2005)

We live a high cost of living area, which may be why our costs seem a bit higher. Well, other than than the yearly membership fee, which is what, $15? I can't remember. My entire family are registered Girl Scouts this year. Yes, even dh. That way he is insured for chaperoning, driving, etc.

My oldest dds Cadette troop pays $5 per meeting. My middle dds Junior troop had a $60 yearly supply fee. My youngest dds Daisy troop paid a $30 supply fee. We buy our own vests and tunics. Some events are also not covered in the dues, ie. the Father-Daughter Dance, etc.


----------



## miss_nikki (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm the leader of a new Brownie troop too and our dues are $2 a meeting. This covers craft supplies, try-its, and fun patches.


----------



## anywaybecause (Jul 9, 2008)

I paid $45 for each of my dds, including the national dues; we also bought our own Daisy smocks. There are a few things already planned that will have a n additional fee, but I'm with Evan&Anna's_Mom . . . Daisy Scouts is by far the cheapest thing my kids are involved in.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

My older DD is a Brownie (was a Daisy last year). The yearly membership dues were $10. (I think all GS pay this?) Then the troop charged a one time $30 fee for Try-It patches and meeting supplies. Our troop has 20 scheduled meetings for the year.

In addition there have been lots of optional activities that cost extra. The Nutcracker, Thinking Day, other patch opportunities, etc. But the cost for any one thing has been minimal.

She is attending two Girl Scout camps this summer and those are such smoking deals that the dues were worth that alone.


----------



## adlib77 (Nov 28, 2008)

I lead my oldest daughter's Junior troop and my middle daughter is in Brownies. Both troops (the girls, that is) developed a budget and voted for the amount of their dues - $1 per meeting (once per week). I think this is a great way to get the girls involved in making financial decisions.

We don't require uniforms, but the girls have the option of buying them. Both my older daughters have sashes and pins and I let them each choose a GS hair accessory. The troop pays for the badges that are earned with the troop. There are local council-approved activities that cost anywhere from $1 (making self-esteem boosting valentines with a local sorority) to $12 (caving). Those are generally paid for by the girls' families, but the troops voted to set aside some of their budgets for activity fee scholarships for girls who need help affording the activities.

If you need help with dues or activity fees, talk to the leader. Sometimes, in an attempt to be discreet, leaders may not make it obvious that scholarships are available.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

4 quarters every 2 weeks (so $0.50/week, I suppose).

They have to earn their quarters by doing good deeds.


----------



## hermionesmum (Feb 8, 2007)

£16 per ten week term. Uniform and trips are extra. This is, by some margin, the cheapest activity my girls have got involved with.


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
4 quarters every 2 weeks (so $0.50/week, I suppose).

They have to earn their quarters by doing good deeds.

I love this!!









I agree, of all the things my girls do, this is one of the least expensive.

We just started our troop up, oops - we are actually a "Group" since we have both Brownies and Juniors, and next year we may even have Cadettes as well. We are in a small farming town, and there is a Daisy troop separate, but we were not sure we would get enough girls for separate Brownie and Junior Troops. I was just trying to get a feel for what others charge, dues-wise.

Thanks, everyone. Keep 'em coming, if there are other GS parents out there!
(EnviroBecca, thanks - I hoped you would respond! I knew from your siggie you were involved.)


----------

